
Ajit Pai is making lots of enemies on the road to 5G - elorant
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/08/ajit-pai-enemies-5g-351803
======
woah
Sounds like this is mostly about industries that have to give up their
grandfathered monopolies on slices of spectrum so that it can go unlicensed
and be used by everyone?

